# Negative hpt yesterday



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

But today i'm on cd 36, still no af and felt sick earlier! Is it worth me testing again?!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

beathbag how long are your cycle normally?
might be worth testing hun


love
suzie xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

I'd probably try again in a few days, say Saturday morning, this gives you another 3 days and a stronger hormone to test with if you are pregnant    Sending you lots of luck too !

Amanda


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Opp's ditto Olive, posting at same time   xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

amanda yours was so much more articulately put  
xx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

This is my second cycle of Clomid (both at 100mg) Last cycle it was 40 days.....


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

i would definately give it until the weekend and retest 

goodluck 

xx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I would try and hang on another couple of days and if the   doesn't put in an appearance, I would test again.

Wishing you loads of luck   

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

I would possibly (if I were you) save myself some money then and wait until day 40 has passed, then test again, its not long to wait, just 4 days   Good luck Amanda  x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi B

Sorry to hear you got a .  If you are anything like me, I tested every day from 10 DPO right up until the day before AF arrived  , you got me!  It might be worth testing every other day if you have a good supply of HPTs, otherwise if you can hide them and wait until you know AF is supposed to arrive and do it then you might get a more realistic result.

Why is it those HPTs are continually shouting "TEST ME, USE ME NOW" in the 2WW, its so unfair??!!  

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------

